# help on recovery of microscopic gold from ore



## giom (Aug 1, 2017)

need help on recovery of gold ore i found 3 years ago its a grounded ore I USE AQUA REGIA on it and i precipate gold with smb i always get a orange brown powder light brown color ido a lot of cleaning with ammonia and Iuse AR on it again precipate with smb get same powder but the probleme I cant melt it even at or over 1200c remain as a black slag some time purple wont melt .I know its a microscopic gold whene I found it I found clay material used Ithink in 17 centry for refining .I use chlorination on too i get same precipate orang light brown powder ido alot of cleaning again and thene wont melt . .there is not alot of refinners with experince on that type of ore in morocco .please any body can help with any info thanks alot


----------



## rickbb (Aug 1, 2017)

Most ore requires a good assay to determine exactly how to recover any gold. Using AR on ore without knowing what the assay says is a very bad thing to try.

Also AR on ores usually do not produce the results you want, as you have learned.

Most likely you have other metals in the ore, some that may even be toxic, that are causing the black/purple slag. You won't know how to deal with them until you get a proper assay done.


----------



## giom (Aug 1, 2017)

rickbb said:


> Most ore requires a good assay to determine exactly how to recover any gold. Using AR on ore without knowing what the assay says is a very bad thing to try.
> 
> Also AR on ores usually do not produce the results you want, as you have learned.
> 
> Most likely you have other metals in the ore, some that may even be toxic, that are causing the black/purple slag. You won't know how to deal with them until you get a proper assay done.


thank you sir for the info but there is no competant refiner to do good fire assay in morocco .fire assay requaer a good experience and skills.iwill stop till ifound where to send it in europe .thank you sir very much


----------



## butcher (Aug 1, 2017)

Unless it was placer gold or gold on quartz, aqua regia most likely would be a very dangerously failed experiment on ore, arsenic poisoning would make for a very a bad day.


----------



## giom (Aug 2, 2017)

thank you sir iwill stop working in it till i get it assayed yhanks alot


----------

